# Why Tivo can't see upcoming show episodes?



## babatunde (May 30, 2002)

Not sure if this is the place to post as I don't know if it's hardware, software, or my cable provider.

I have a one-click pass to Ray Donovan on Showtime (and a Showtime subscription of course). It recorded the first 3 episodes fine, but missed the last one (last Sunday) and now says there are no new episodes for 14 days. I know this isn't true and in fact the episode it missed is playing again a number of times this week according to the Showtime website. 

Any ideas? Thanks! 

BT


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

What shows up if you search using Find in TiVo?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

babatunde said:


> Not sure if this is the place to post as I don't know if it's hardware, software, or my cable provider.
> 
> I have a one-click pass to Ray Donovan on Showtime (and a Showtime subscription of course). It recorded the first 3 episodes fine, but missed the last one (last Sunday) and now says there are no new episodes for 14 days. I know this isn't true and in fact the episode it missed is playing again a number of times this week according to the Showtime website.
> 
> ...


First, if it didn't record the first showing, it should have recorded one of the following Episode 4 showings. Also, something is wrong since even though I don't subscribe to Showtime, I show it with two new starting 8/9 (found though TiVo's Search).

The easiest action is to restart the box. Next easiest is to perform a Clear Program Information & To Do List. That will take two passes.

It's very rare to miss an episode. Usually it's the opposite. I always set my 1P to new only, specified channel, and unlimited episodes. I do have Prime, so sometimes I need to change a specific program. Any clues in History?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I would delete and recreate the one pass before clearing program info.


----------



## babatunde (May 30, 2002)

waynomo said:


> What shows up if you search using Find in TiVo?


At first it said it couldn't find any of Ray. I eventually found it through a different set of searching, and found the missing episode, but when I click to record it (this is via the website, btw), it says "We're sorry but there's no episodes of Ray Donovan to record on your Tivo in the next 14 days." But in the listing, it says the next showing is this weekend. So the Tivo website sees it, but it says I can't record it. Weird!


----------



## babatunde (May 30, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> First, if it didn't record the first showing, it should have recorded one of the following Episode 4 showings. Also, something is wrong since even though I don't subscribe to Showtime, I show it with two new starting 8/9 (found though TiVo's Search).
> 
> The easiest action is to restart the box. Next easiest is to perform a Clear Program Information & To Do List. That will take two passes.
> 
> It's very rare to miss an episode. Usually it's the opposite. I always set my 1P to new only, specified channel, and unlimited episodes. I do have Prime, so sometimes I need to change a specific program. Any clues in History?


Thanks. I will try rebooting and also the other things you mention, and also as someone else said here, delete the 1P first. Maybe that will clear things up. I did have a hiccup with my Showtime service recently (Comcast screwed up something) but it's been fixed and working since Friday so I don't think that's related. Seems like a scheduling bug. I'll try this all at lunch and report back. Thanks everyone!

BT


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

babatunde said:


> Thanks. I will try rebooting and also the other things you mention, and also as someone else said here, delete the 1P first. Maybe that will clear things up. I did have a hiccup with my Showtime service recently (Comcast screwed up something) but it's been fixed and working since Friday so I don't think that's related. Seems like a scheduling bug. I'll try this all at lunch and report back. Thanks everyone!
> 
> BT


I'm not saying that TiVo boxes depend on the TiVo database too much, but often a small network problem can cause the box to get confused. These usually clear up in a few hours. Since you haven't recorded last week's episode, even if you select "new only" it should appear in the To Do List. It would be new to your TiVo.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

I've never had problems but I make it a habit of checking the To Do List every couple of weeks or so. Just hit "2" from TiVo Central and do a quick scroll for the upcoming week.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Has TiVo made a successful connection in the last 48 hours?


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

babatunde said:


> (this is via the website, btw)


Have you tried using the "Upcoming Matches" in the One Pass Manager when you're sitting in front of the TiVo? That's how I check.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

babatunde said:


> Seems like a scheduling bug. I'll try this all at lunch and report back. Thanks everyone!
> 
> BT


Since I get that program on SHO2 in SD and SHOWHD, I would set my 1P for HD Only. For your test, you could set it to HD if possible. That way you will know if it's working tomorrow morning. If HD only, you won't know until Saturday morning. Since it also repeats in HD Saturday night, I'd hope for the best and use HD only. Your feed may have SHO2 in HD, so you can ignore this post.


----------



## babatunde (May 30, 2002)

Thanks everyone for all the ideas -- all seem good to try. 

At lunch today I checked everything suggested here and found one thing that was odd: I could see Showtime channels in my live channel listing, but I could not see them when I tried to do a Record By Channel/Date. They were missing. So I checked my Settings and found none of the Showtime channels were checked. I know they were before but maybe when I had my recent Showtime glitch they got unchecked. It's just odd that they show in the channel listings, so I assume they would be seen by the 1P, but it seems like maybe the 1P doesn't see channels that are unchecked. Maybe, maybe not. I also noticed a conflict with another show with a 1P at the same time (Sunday 10), but that would not explain why Ray wouldn't have simply been recorded at another time later in the week (there are like 8 showings a week of the current ep). And also, the Tivo should have warned me of the conflict if that was the problem.

Anyways, now that I deleted my 1P, all my previous recorded versions of Ray changed to the icon that looks like a wifi thing, and they are no longer in my recordings, though I can apparently watch them via Xfinity streaming. The whole thing is very confusing. But at least I was able to set the Tivo to get the next replay of last week's episode (it shows in my To Do), and the upcoming new ep is showing in the To Do also. 

Thanks everyone! I'll see if I can get things back on track permanently now with all the suggestions here.

BT


----------



## babatunde (May 30, 2002)

DeltaOne said:


> Have you tried using the "Upcoming Matches" in the One Pass Manager when you're sitting in front of the TiVo? That's how I check.


I wasn't aware of this feature - thanks. I only recently got my Roamio after many years on a Premiere HD, and a lot has changed (including the button locations on the remote )


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I suggest you check your video providers and only check the ones you want. Welcome to the 1P world.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

pfiagra said:


> I've never had problems but I make it a habit of checking the To Do List every couple of weeks or so. Just hit "2" from TiVo Central and do a quick scroll for the upcoming week.


Good advice, with one small nit...
[nit] The To-Do List stretches ahead about 10-11 days, sometimes 12 depending on the timing of the last online data update. If you wait "every couple weeks", you will always be missing the tail end of your recording schedule. I check once a week, so there is no gap between my checking and what's scheduled.[/nit]

Still good advice though!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

babatunde said:


> I could see Showtime channels in my live channel listing, but I could not see them when I tried to do a Record By Channel/Date. They were missing. So I checked my Settings and found none of the Showtime channels were checked.


If the channels aren't checked in the channel list, a OnePass or Wishlist won't record them. Lot's of us use that fact to avoid recording from the SD channels. Your guide will show the channel and tune to it if you've got "All" selected for the options, you should probably use "My Channels" instead, or "Favorites".

The "HD Only" setting may prevent recordings of shows that are actually broadcast in HD, because "HD" flag in the metadata is not correctly set reliably. I would not ever use it if I were you.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I had the opposite of the OP happen today. Wanted to put on Bloomberg but couldn't remember the number. Pulled up the Guide and started channeling down looking for it. Nothing there. Went to Channels in Settings and found it, with a check mark. Went back to to the Guide and entered the number. Still not showing. Back to Channels in Settings and uncheck and check. Back to the Guide and there it is.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

babatunde said:


> ... and now says there are no new episodes for 14 days.


As an aside, I find it mildly annoying that the TiVo, when it doesn't find a show available in the guide data, always reports as "There are no episodes available to record in the next two weeks" -- even though the TiVo's guide data is usually only populated through the next 12 or 13 days. This error message should accurately reflect the actual guide data window searched.


----------



## fastfinger (Jun 28, 2009)

babatunde said:


> Not sure if this is the place to post as I don't know if it's hardware, software, or my cable provider.
> 
> I have a one-click pass to Ray Donovan on Showtime (and a Showtime subscription of course). It recorded the first 3 episodes fine, but missed the last one (last Sunday) and now says there are no new episodes for 14 days. I know this isn't true and in fact the episode it missed is playing again a number of times this week according to the Showtime website.
> 
> ...


When doing a SEARCH for a show.. like what's coming up on HBO this month, TIVO only offers about a 2week ahead search,tops! So things coming up past that will never show and can never be able to be scheduled!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Three year old necro? Really?


----------

